# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ی شیمی دارویی در چه موردی هست؟

## hanjera

سلام
خسته نباشید
یه سوال
چندتا از دوستان من که باهم داشتیم واسه سال 95 کنکور ، میخوندم  ؛ نمیدونم چی شده که به صورت یهویی اکثرشون رفتن رشته ی  شیمی دارویی دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون ( بدون آزمونه فک کنم چون راحت میرن اون رشته :Yahoo (101):  )

حالا چی چی داره این رشته؟
آخرش میره میرسه به دارو سازی؟
یه راهنمایی کنید...

----------


## hanjera

:Yahoo (4): 
از استادان عزیز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hanjera

اسپمر نیستم..اما اسپمر ها را دوست می دارم...
کسی نیست :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Delgir

@par.rah
ایشون بیشتر آگاهن.

----------


## atena.kh

کسایی ک این رشته رامیخوانن میگن بعدمیتونیم داروخونه بزنیم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (77): 
ولی کسایی ک دارومیخوانن میگن به شیمی دارویی هااجازه ی داروخونه نمیدن :Yahoo (5): 
شیمی داروهاتااونجایی ک من میدونم کارشون غالباتوی کارخونه های دارویی هس :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moez

نه بابا به داروسازا مجوز داروخانه نمیدن چه برسه به اینا فک کنم آخرش مجوز باز کردن عطاری بهشون بدن

----------


## rezagmi

تو کارخونه های داروسازی میتونن مشغول بشن

----------


## hanjera

ممنون از دوستان
یعنی اگر برن فوق لیسانسو اینا هم بگیرن باز هم نمیتونن داروخانه داشته باشن و یا در اونجا کار کنن؟ ( البته اگر شیمی دارویی فوق و اینا داشته باشه )

----------


## rezagmi

> ممنون از دوستان
> یعنی اگر برن فوق لیسانسو اینا هم بگیرن باز هم نمیتونن داروخانه داشته باشن و یا در اونجا کار کنن؟ ( البته اگر شیمی دارویی فوق و اینا داشته باشه )


داروخونه کارکردن مدرک نمیخواد فقط سواد نسخه خوانی میخواد لیسانس زیست شناسی و برق هم میتونن کار کنند
ولب در باره داروخونه باز کردن نه،نمیتونن

----------


## bahman seraj

برید از سنجش بپرسید کسایی که مجوز همچین رشته ای رو صادر کردن حتما براش یه بازار کاری تعریف کردن .

----------


## lily7

> ممنون از دوستان
> یعنی اگر برن فوق لیسانسو اینا هم بگیرن باز هم نمیتونن داروخانه داشته باشن و یا در اونجا کار کنن؟ ( البته اگر شیمی دارویی فوق و اینا داشته باشه )



سلام
من خودم شیمی خوندم و گرایش شیمی دارویی با داروسازی فرق داره . شما حتی اگه دکتری هم بگیرید نمیتونید داروخانه بزنید ! موقع استخدام هم در کارخونه های داروسازی مدرک شیمی رو میخوان گرایشتون زیاد فرقی نداره .
هر چقدر هم گرایشتون کلی تر باشه به نفعتونه یعنی اینکه شیمی دارویی رو شاید استخدام نکنن کارخونه های غیر مرتبط ولی در کارخونه داروسازی بچه های شیمی تجزیه و الی و ... مشغول هستن .
بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم .

----------


## ah.at

بابا وقت خودتو الکی تلف نکن .
دوست خود من ارشد شیمی دارویی تهران داره . الان نشسته داره با من وسه کنکور 95 میخونه .

----------


## par.rah

> سلام
> خسته نباشید
> یه سوال
> چندتا از دوستان من که باهم داشتیم واسه سال 95 کنکور ، میخوندم  ؛ نمیدونم چی شده که به صورت یهویی اکثرشون رفتن رشته ی  شیمی دارویی دانشگاه ازاد شهرمون ( بدون آزمونه فک کنم چون راحت میرن اون رشته )
> 
> حالا چی چی داره این رشته؟
> آخرش میره میرسه به دارو سازی؟
> یه راهنمایی کنید...



من بعید میدونم این رشته به داروسازی ختم بشه! اطلاع دقیقی ندارم راجع بش! اما داروسازی یه  تخصص داره به اسم شیمی دارویی، شاید( حتما!) میتونن در آزمون پی اچ دی شیمی  دارویی با بچه های داروسازی یکی بشن

----------


## par.rah

> داروخونه کارکردن مدرک نمیخواد فقط سواد نسخه خوانی میخواد لیسانس زیست شناسی و برق هم میتونن کار کنند
> ولب در باره داروخونه باز کردن نه،نمیتونن


فک کنم منظورشون این نبودا!
داروخونه هم بالاخره یک مغزست و هر کسی میتونه بچرخونه اما در نهایت یک داروساز باید محصولات رو تحویل بیمار بده و چک نهایی هستش! اگه پزشکی دارویی رو اشتباه بنویسه و داروساز اون دارویی که پزشک نوشته رو بده، داروساز مقصره!

----------


## lili96666

فقط ازاد داره؟؟

----------


## lili96666

من میدونن بایدphD بگیری مجوز دارو خونه نداری فقط وگرنه فرقی با داروساز ندارن

----------


## lily7

> من میدونن بایدphD بگیری مجوز دارو خونه نداری فقط وگرنه فرقی با داروساز ندارن


سرفصل دروس تا جایی که میدونم خیلی فرق داره .

----------


## lili96666

گفتم دکترا نی لیسانس دکتراش مثه دارو سازه

----------


## par.rah

> گفتم دکترا نی لیسانس دکتراش مثه دارو سازه


اره منم فک کنم اینطوریه
رشته شیمی در مقطع فوق لیسانس اونایی که شیمی تجزیه یا آلی بخونن + اونایی که کلا شیمی دارویی بخونن تا مقطع فوق لیسانس + یه شرایط دیگه ای داشته باشت میتونن در آزمون پی اچ دی داروسازی شرکت کنه

----------

